# Boots and Buckles on the Bay-Matagorda May 19th



## chasera (Apr 12, 2006)

The Fort Bend County Fair will be hosting our 5th annual Boots and Buckles on the Bay fishing tournament at the Matagorda Harbor on May 18-19, 2018.

Over $6,500 in guaranteed cash and prizes including belt buckles and a pair of boots for all champions. All proceeds benefit scholarships for the youth.

For more information, please visit:
http://fortbendcountyfair.com/events/2018/boots--buckles-on-the-bay

or call 281-342-6171


----------

